# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Éric Frechon Parrain du Festival Gastronomique Édition 2017

## cassidain



----------


## elgreaux

oui les chefs pour cette année ont l'air très bien, beaucoup d'étoiles Michelin entre eux...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Miam miam!

----------


## cassidain

le chef éffectue une visite de reconnaissance à saint-barth pour novembre prochain

----------

